

Ask HN: Tools for automatic form testing - DanPir

Hi all,<p>I am looking for some tools to automatically testing web forms.<p>I specifically need to the the client side JS field validation and proper working, in addition to the final form submit.<p>Any idea?
======
petepete
For this, we use Cucumber[0] with Capybara[1], Poltergeist[2] and
PhantomJS[3].

[0] [https://cucumber.io/](https://cucumber.io/)

[1]
[https://github.com/jnicklas/capybara](https://github.com/jnicklas/capybara)

[2]
[https://github.com/teampoltergeist/poltergeist](https://github.com/teampoltergeist/poltergeist)

[3] [http://phantomjs.org/](http://phantomjs.org/)

------
DanPir
Thx everyone although the suggested tools seems more for testing automation.

What I need is something like Site24x7, Catchpoint etc. but with the ability
to verify the JS validation on form fields.

------
gt565k
[http://www.seleniumhq.org/](http://www.seleniumhq.org/)

------
stephenr
This is one of the use cases for CasperJS (which in turn relies on PhantomJS)

